# AJ's Octopus Hold



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ is pretty good in the ring.

They should make her wrestle more often.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

I actually wonder if AJ will manage to surpass Trish and Lita , she is only 26 so she has enough years ahead of her to do so.
I mean lets faced even tho its a bit farfetched its possible , she has been relevant in the show for over an year now, she has mic skills , has charisma and she is decent in the ring.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

REALLY HAWT. 

So, she literally tapped that ass.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL. Everyone acting like they never seen it..that's how she beat Naomi in their damn near NXT classic from when she first debuted.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Considering how the hold was/is applied, Nattie has no choice but to tap on her (nice) booty. :lol


AthenaMark said:


> LOL. Everyone acting like they never seen it..that's how she beat Naomi in their damn near NXT classic from when she first debuted.


Exactly. I only marked out because I haven't seen her use the move (atleast on one of the main shows like SD or RAW ever).


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> LOL. Everyone acting like they never seen it..that's how she beat Naomi in their damn near NXT classic from when she first debuted.


I don't think everyone is acting like they've never seen it. Where do you get that from?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Must be one of the stupidests finishers in wrestling history. Dont like ones that are so easy to get out of. Literally all yo have to do is throw yourself backwards and you send them face first into the floor. Now im not someone who needs wrestling to be believeable but this move is one of those thst just defies too much logic.

Not a fan of that move.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

You could almost call it a pussy hold.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Gunner14 said:


> Must be one of the stupidests finishers in wrestling history. Dont like ones that are so easy to get out of. *Literally all yo have to do is throw yourself backwards and you send them face first into the floor*. Now im not someone who needs wrestling to be believeable but this move is one of those thst just defies too much logic.
> 
> Not a fan of that move.


And snap your arm.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I feel like she uses it because of her size and how it looks cool because she's like a spider when she uses it.

Still looks cool. Reminds me of that hurricanrana armbar Sin Cara uses or used to use.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

kopitelewis said:


> And snap your arm.


not really its very easy for my arm to be pulled upwards and backwards. dunno about you you might have funny arms but ive got alot of freedom to move my arms such is the awesomeness of ball and socket joints.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Watch her match with Kaitlyn a few weeks back on NXT. The girl can really wrestle.

Why they didn't feature her on the reality show, I have no idea.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

loved the move, first time I saw it and I marked out. And the way she set it up was pretty cool too. Quality right there.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

It's pretty damn awesome in my opinion



The BoogeyMan said:


> Watch her match with Kaitlyn a few weeks back on NXT. The girl can really wrestle.
> 
> Why they didn't feature her on the reality show, I have no idea.



Agreed on the NXT match. The reality show is a waste of time anyway.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I really wish she would do that to me.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Gunner14 said:


> not really its very easy for my arm to be pulled upwards and backwards. dunno about you you might have funny arms but ive got alot of freedom to move my arms such is the awesomeness of ball and socket joints.


Now look an internet nerd who never been in the ring telling and teaching us how to get out of the hold.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Gunner14 said:


> Must be one of the stupidests finishers in wrestling history. Dont like ones that are so easy to get out of. Literally all yo have to do is throw yourself backwards and you send them face first into the floor. Now im not someone who needs wrestling to be believeable but this move is one of those thst just defies too much logic.
> 
> Not a fan of that move.


You could apply this logic to many other finishers.

The ankle lock in particular. If you just continually twisted so your leg 'followed' the direction of your ankle the hold would never be painful, and it would in theory be easy to break out of if you're moving like a worm. :kurt


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

She can do that to me anytime and I guarantee I'd be tapping the ass harder than Nat ever could.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> She can do that to me anytime and I guarantee I'd be tapping the ass harder than Nat ever could.


Not as hard as me. :datass :yum:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

AthenaMark said:


> LOL. Everyone acting like they never seen it..that's how she beat Naomi in their damn near NXT classic from when she first debuted.


To be fair was a different variation of the Octopus look at how her leg wraps around Nattys leg instead of her own leg around the head I think it makes the hold "look" more painful and that's what counts really. It's good looking finisher for her and better then Sliced Bread if you ask me.






compare to the NxT one for the variation.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

How many fucking times did Cole have to repeat "The Octopus!" in that NXT segment?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Naomi was awesome in that match. Goes to show you that a hot black chick with a sexy ass can go too.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> To be fair was a different variation of the Octopus look at how her leg wraps around Nattys leg instead of her own leg around the head I think it makes the hold "look" more painful and that's what counts really. It's good looking finisher for her and better then Sliced Bread if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natalya literally tapped that ass.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

tommo010 said:


>


THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Natalya literally tapped that ass.


AJ was smiling, too. :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ can put me in that hold any day of the week...twice on Sunday.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

She's pretty good in the ring, can talk, has charisma, is likely to never get in trouble outside the ring, and is only 26.

All that to me equals real high potential for being top 3-5, maybe even higher, diva of all time by the time she's 40.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

Spoiler: O Mah Goodness















:durant3


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Mikel Coal saiz itz da octapus?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Swarhily said:


> Spoiler: O Mah Goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Natayla just smelt what AJ's cooking.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Dunmer said:


> Looks like Natayla just smelt what AJ's cooking.


:rock


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Call it the Octopussy.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I never saw that before. I was confused as to how she got up there in the first place, if it was a submission or just something dumb, and also very turned on.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

AJ has to be the most overrated person on this show. All she ever does is roll her eyes and skip around most times. Since leaving Cena, she's been less relevant on the show. And she really isn't anything special in the ring.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Dexter Morgan said:


> AJ has to be the most overrated person on this show. All she ever does is roll her eyes and skip around most times. Since leaving Cena, she's been less relevant on the show. And she really isn't anything special in the ring.


Don't worry, she's just fanservice. Most of people's reactions to her is that she's a piece of meat that they can fantasize and want to fuck. That's her actual value, nothing much higher than a glorified stripper. Once she gets the Melina "owned by the road" aging phase done, they'll move to the next girl.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Dexter Morgan said:


> AJ has to be the most overrated person on this show. All she ever does is roll her eyes and skip around most times. Since leaving Cena, she's been less relevant on the show. And she really isn't anything special in the ring.


That's why this thread is about her skipping and rolling eyes and not her submission hold, because that's all she does.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ithil said:


> That's why this thread is about her skipping and rolling eyes and not her submission hold, because that's all she does.


A whole thread about one submission hold is pretty ridiculous. All she did was put her leg over Natties head, jesus what an amazing move.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AJ actually botched the octopus move

See link this is how its done 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64cHNpsNpoQ


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Dexter Morgan said:


> A whole thread about one submission hold is pretty ridiculous. All she did was put her leg over Natties head, jesus what an amazing move.


I think there might be slightly more to the move than "she moved her leg like a bit".



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ actually botched the octopus move
> 
> See link this is how its done
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64cHNpsNpoQ


She "botched" it by deliberately changing her leg placement? A botch is a mistake, this was a change to how the hold is done.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Dexter Morgan said:


> A whole thread about one submission hold is pretty ridiculous. All she did was put her leg over Natties head, jesus what an amazing move.


Again, most of the reaction are a bunch of jimmies fantasizing about sticking it in her or performing lewd acts. As I said, she's a fanservice character meant merely to arose people, like the piece of meat she is. Just like most AJ threads are.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Again, most of the reaction are a bunch of jimmies fantasizing about sticking it in her or performing lewd acts. As I said, she's a fanservice character meant merely to arose people, like the piece of meat she is. Just like most AJ threads are.


Alright, we get it, you're ahead of the curve. The thread wasn't even made about how she looks, but keep the looking down act going.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ithil said:


> She "botched" it by deliberately changing her leg placement? A botch is a mistake, this was a change to how the hold is done.


I think she did botch it as the link I posted showed how that move is done. That botch she did on Raw looked bad


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think she did botch it as the link I posted showed how that move is done. That botch she did on Raw looked bad


Once again, she deliberately wraps her leg around Natalya's. That is not something you do "by accident" (which is what a botch is, a mistake). It was clearly intentional, as a change to how the move is performed.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Again, most of the reaction are a bunch of jimmies fantasizing about sticking it in her or performing lewd acts. As I said, she's a fanservice character meant merely to arose people, like the piece of meat she is. Just like most AJ threads are.


Oh Jesus man. Again?

An AJ thread? A Daniel Bryan thread? The whistle blows and out comes vanboxmeer to shit on them and anyone else who has something positive to say about them.

It's quite bizarre.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think she did botch it as the link I posted showed how that move is done. That botch she did on Raw looked bad



It wasn't a botch. She's been using that variation of Gail Kim's Flying Dragon since when she was in FCW. She's used that variation against Rosa Mendes, Naomi, Kaitlyn, etc. Hell, I think there's even pics of AJ using that variation against Paige during their House Show match a few months back.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Don't worry, she's just fanservice. Most of people's reactions to her is that she's a piece of meat that they can fantasize and want to fuck. That's her actual value, nothing much higher than a glorified stripper. Once she gets the Melina "owned by the road" aging phase done, they'll move to the next girl.


Haha, you're such a delight.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ has always been fantastic in ring, just look at her earlier work.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It's called Christo

I'm sick of WWE incorrectly calling moves. Remember Michael Cole calling the Koji Clutch "The Anaconda Vice"? Most cringeworthy moment ever. fpalm


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well Cole doesn't even know what suplex or any variation of one is. It's just a "throw" to him.

What a throw by Benioit. Another throw by Benoit. A 3rd throw by Benoit. And now Angle with a throw. What a throw by Angle. Angle with a 3rd throw. Angle and Benoit are throwing each other around the ring.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ageei said:


> Well Cole doesn't even know what suplex or any variation of one is. It's just a "throw" to him.
> 
> What a throe by Benioit. Another throw by Benoit. A 3rd throw by Benoit. And now Angle with a throw. What a throw by Angle. Angle with a 3rd throw. Angle and Benoit are throwing each other around the ring.


Or when he kept calling the Fame-Asser the Zig-Zag.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

gl83 said:


> Or when he kept calling the Fame-Asser the Zig-Zag.


And last night he called Brock's german suplex a "throw" :cuss:


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*All i have to say on the matter is that this should be AJ's finisher. Nothing against the Aksa Cutter she uses or that Shining Wizard but Christo (octopus) is what she should use.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The octopus move was different in NXT. I still think she botched


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

What she did on nxt was a christo what she just did was a head scissors into a octopus stretch


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The octopus move was different in NXT. I still think she botched



YOU DENSE MOTHER FUCKER SHE DID TWO DIFFERENT MOVES. THE ONE ON NXT WAS A CHRISTO THE ONE ON RAW WAS THE OCTOPUS. KELLY KELLY CAN'T EVEN RUN THE FUCKING ROPES LET ALONE DO ANYTHING AJ COULD


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

It was the highlight of Raw.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Hero said:


> YOU DENSE MOTHER FUCKER SHE DID TWO DIFFERENT MOVES. THE ONE ON NXT WAS A CHRISTO THE ONE ON RAW WAS THE OCTOPUS. KELLY KELLY CAN'T EVEN RUN THE FUCKING ROPES LET ALONE DO ANYTHING AJ COULD


*OK ok...
1. Double Post :lol
2. Let's not turn this into a "K2 can't run ropes thread"*


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

ass ass ass ass ass


----------



## waveofthefuture2.0 (Mar 18, 2013)

Can't take topic serious cause the op didn't name it AJs octopussy lmaoo 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

AJ Lee is the future of the Divas division I think WWE really has a gem on there hands the best since Melina or Mickie James


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> that's hawt.
> 
> and Natalya tapped out on AJ's ass.
> 
> 9 out of 10.


I Love AJ and that move 10/10


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I marked out. Haven't seen AJ do that move in a while. Good stuff.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ actually botched the octopus move
> 
> See link this is how its done
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64cHNpsNpoQ


You're a botch. Quit posting.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ actually botched the octopus move
> 
> See link this is how its done
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64cHNpsNpoQ


That is a satellite octopus hold, the one on Raw is a regular octopus hold. I guess AJ calls it The Black Widow, at least the announcers claim so.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

WWE really should let the divas win matches with actual finishers instead of making them spam ~teh rollup~
Other than Nattie's sharpshooter and Kaitlyn's spear I can't really recall what the other divas finisher's are suppose to be.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

waveofthefuture2.0 said:


> Can't take topic serious cause the op didn't name it AJs octopussy lmaoo
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


/thread

+rep


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> LOL. Everyone acting like they never seen it..that's how she beat Naomi in their damn near NXT classic from when she first debuted.


Nxt classic? Lol, old Nxt was garbage. Not everyone has seen it. This is the first time AJ has actually really impressed me in ring. Hope to see this more often.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike Hero said:


> YOU DENSE MOTHER FUCKER SHE DID TWO DIFFERENT MOVES. THE ONE ON NXT WAS A CHRISTO THE ONE ON RAW WAS THE OCTOPUS. KELLY KELLY CAN'T EVEN RUN THE FUCKING ROPES LET ALONE DO ANYTHING AJ COULD


1. That was a botched octopus move

2. Kelly Kelly can run the ropes


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> 1. That was a botched octopus move
> 
> *2. Kelly Kelly can run the ropes*


*
What did I say? fpalm

K2 i love you but geez....*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> 1. That was a botched octopus move
> 
> 2. Kelly Kelly can run the ropes


I can never tell if you're really that stupid or just an amazing troll, I cant believe you actually returned to this thread 4 times to say the same thing. 

For the record it's an intentional adjustment to the hold watch the video she deliberately hooks the leg around Nattys which looks as though it adds more pressure on the neck, I suggest you go read up on what a botch is instead of spouting crap you clearly have no idea about on this forum just cause you saw others use the word 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Call it the Octopussy.


you're confusing the year 2013 with 1999


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am a huge AJ fan have been for a while and I am SO HAPPY she busted out this Old School move of her's. BTW people AJ has done both this variation of the Octopus and the other one in the past both in FCW and on NXT.

When you watch AJ in a Divas match things like this move are what sets her apart, that and when she comes off the ropes she come off THE TOP ROPE, not the second rope! AJ is extremely skilled in the ring, nobody else in the Divas division right now has her combination of mat skills AND high flying skills. 

The main problem WWE has though is they only let these matches go like 2 and half minutes, if they let them go even 5 mins you would see A LOT more of what AJ can do in the ring on a regular basis. Still I was happy when she did this not only because it is tied with the Sliced Bread #2 for my favorite move of hers, but because I knew that MANY wrestling fans did not even know she had that in her move set and had never seen it.

Oh Yeah and the 'Black Widow' is a bad ass perfect name for it too. :lelbron


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

prodandimitrow said:


> I actually wonder if AJ will manage to surpass Trish and Lita , she is only 26 so she has enough years ahead of her to do so.
> I mean lets faced even tho its a bit farfetched its possible , she has been relevant in the show for over an year now, she has mic skills , has charisma and she is decent in the ring.


and one of the few divas in the entire pro wrestling industry that has real passion about the sport.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

AJ will never be at the level of Trish or Lita. She's not even on the same level Mickie James was at. All I want to see from AJ is for her to eventually win the Divas Title and hand it over to Naomi when the time is right.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

XShadowYassoofX said:


> and one of the few divas in the entire pro wrestling industry that has real passion about the sport.


^^^So true! AJ looks at wrestling like most of the great male wrestlers do, this is her dream and she wants to do it as long and as well as she can. It is VERY rare for a female wrestler to think like that, and honestly is very refreshing.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

XShadowYassoofX said:


> and one of the few divas in the entire pro wrestling industry that has real passion about the sport.


How insulting to all the female indy workers who had more than 30 matches or any of the women from Japan who are many times better than AJ ever is or will be. Primping up your supposedly "unique" snowflake.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

vanboxmeer said:


> How insulting to all the female indy workers who had more than 30 matches or any of the women from Japan who are many times better than AJ ever is or will be. Primping up your supposedly "unique" snowflake.


Great point.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

aj is great, wwe haven't even come close to realizing the potential she has, an aj vs paige feud down the road booked correctly could make for some fun tv


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

AJ is like the dream girl for most of the IWC.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> It's called Christo
> 
> I'm sick of WWE incorrectly calling moves. Remember Michael Cole calling the Koji Clutch "The Anaconda Vice"? Most cringeworthy moment ever. fpalm


It's in their video games called that name, so I've been aware of the move, but since everyone's calling it the Octopus..


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Octopus hold is simply an abdominal stretch with the leg over the head. Therefore, both variations AJ did would be considered modified octopus holds.










This is a standard octopus hold.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*AJ has grown on me alot since turning heel. Loved the move last night. I turned over just a few seconds before the hold was applied so I don't know how the match was but loved the finish. Well done.*


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> AJ is like the dream girl for most of the IWC.


Really, seems she has gotten nothing but hate from most of the IWC since her push.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

prodandimitrow said:


> I actually wonder if AJ will manage to surpass Trish and Lita , she is only 26 so she has enough years ahead of her to do so.
> I mean lets faced even tho its a bit farfetched its possible , she has been relevant in the show for over an year now, she has mic skills , has charisma and she is decent in the ring.


There is no guarantee.

Trish and Lita both debuted at the ages of 25/24 and retired by the time they were 30/31 years old.

Compare Trish and Lita's rookie year in the company to AJ Lee's when they went from virtual no-names who worked on Heat to the main event working with Vince McMahon and the Rock. 

They've been trying to do the same thing with AJ but they've clearly dropped the ball. She's still getting pushed but it's no where like when she started.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought that it was a good move.


----------



## Zinc Finger (Apr 9, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed the finish. Makes A.J. now look more like a contender. Nice to see her holding her own for the stable she is in with Dolph and Big E.

It was also remarkable that they made that the last match on Raw (before of course the sloppy Triple H and Brock encounter). So I guess we can say A.J. just picked up her first RAW Main Event victory, something quite impressive for a Diva. Almost as impressive as Rhonda Rousey main eventing UFC 157.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> How insulting to all the female indy workers who had more than 30 matches or any of the women from Japan who are many times better than AJ ever is or will be. Primping up your supposedly "unique" snowflake.


I'm talking talent and passion in terms of relevancy. Also, I said ONE of the few. So there are others, but not many.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lord Stark said:


> Really, seems she has gotten nothing but hate from most of the IWC since her push.


Meh, I always hold to the theory that the IWC doesn't like anyone getting pushed.

AJ Lee is a lone bright spot in a weak divas division. I also think she's miscast as Ziggler's girl. He's like a consolation prize after mixing it up with big time personalities.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Regardless of how many versions AJ can do with this move the only reason she has this position is cos shes sucked dick backstage and also the fact Kelly Kelly who was the top diva of the company quit to do other things and Vince was obviously gutted and had to look to push someone else as the top girl. Remember back in 2011 AJ where nowhere to be seen while Kelly Kelly was the top girl in the company I speak the truth here. AJ is so overrated she will never be as popular as Kelly Kelly, Trish, Lita or be as good as them


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Dexter Morgan said:


> A whole thread about one submission hold is pretty ridiculous. All she did was put her leg over Natties head, jesus what an amazing move.


This one move is literally the most unique manoeuvre that has been used on WWE TV for fucking _YEARS_. AJ is a great wrestler. Natalya is better than a majority of the men. Naomi and Kaitlyn can have their moments. Just because they're advertised as walking sex toys (I would do tho) doesn't mean they're shite.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

skipped this match and when i saw this thread went and checked it and BAH GAWD looked good


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Regardless of how many versions AJ can do with this move the only reason she has this position is cos shes sucked dick backstage and also the fact Kelly Kelly who was the top diva of the company quit to do other things and Vince was obviously gutted and had to look to push someone else as the top girl. Remember back in 2011 AJ where nowhere to be seen while Kelly Kelly was the top girl in the company I speak the truth here. AJ is so overrated she will never be as popular as Kelly Kelly, Trish, Lita or be as good as them


AJ Lee will be better than Trish Stratus. In fact I can't wait til Trish comes back and puts AJ over big at WM30 hopefully


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Regardless of how many versions AJ can do with this move the only reason she has this position is cos shes sucked dick backstage and also the fact Kelly Kelly who was the top diva of the company quit to do other things and Vince was obviously gutted and had to look to push someone else as the top girl. Remember back in 2011 AJ where nowhere to be seen while Kelly Kelly was the top girl in the company I speak the truth here. AJ is so overrated she will never be as popular as Kelly Kelly, Trish, Lita or be as good as them


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I think she did botch it as the link I posted showed how that move is done. That botch she did on Raw looked bad


It was a different hold. That is like saying w.e Daniel Bryan locks on the lebell lock he is botching the cross face BC his leg placement is different.... its not a botch...ones the christo and the other is the octopus stretch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

I actually prefer this version to the one she used on NXT. My favorite diva finisher right now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

2ndComingY2J said:


> In fact I can't wait til Trish comes back and puts AJ over big at WM30 hopefully


Like that'll happen.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Trish is overrated.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

I think Nattie is hotter.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PEDsAreAwesome said:


> I think Nattie is hotter.


Me too.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

PEDsAreAwesome said:


> I think Nattie is hotter.


AJ is by far the most attractive diva the WWE has ever had in my eyes, but Nattie is a different kind of beautiful. Dunno how to describe it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> but Nattie is a different kind of beautiful. Dunno how to describe it.


Could it be the boobs? 

Kidding, I'm sure it's because of her smile or something. Nattie has the best smile. :mark: It's so cute, like Eve's.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Regardless of how many versions AJ can do with this move the only reason she has this position is cos shes sucked dick backstage and also the fact Kelly Kelly who was the top diva of the company quit to do other things and Vince was obviously gutted and had to look to push someone else as the top girl. Remember back in 2011 AJ where nowhere to be seen while Kelly Kelly was the top girl in the company I speak the truth here. AJ is so overrated she will never be as popular as Kelly Kelly, Trish, Lita or be as good as them


:lmao

Brilliant


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Regardless of how many versions AJ can do with this move the only reason she has this position is cos *shes sucked dick backstage* and also the fact Kelly Kelly who was the top diva of the company quit to do other things and Vince was obviously gutted and had to look to push someone else as the top girl. Remember back in 2011 AJ where nowhere to be seen while Kelly Kelly was the top girl in the company I speak the truth here. AJ is so overrated she will never be as popular as Kelly Kelly, Trish, Lita or be as good as them


Really? AJ have only slut gimmick in TV, your K2 is bitch in real life and TV!

How many dick she have in her ugly pussy?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

HusbandAJLee said:


> Really? AJ have only slut gimmick in TV, your K2 is bitch in real life and TV!
> 
> How many dick she have in her ugly pussy?


I have read many posts on this forum and this is one of the few that made me laugh.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AJ is a slut and has sucked dick backstage to get this top spot her ex boyfriend Trent Barreta said on twitter she was just a nerd backstage that nobody liked then all of sudden she got the push doesnt take a geuius to work out how that happened

Also why the fuck is Natalya jobbing to AJ??? Natalya could easily squash that midget girl I cant believe WWE are wasting Natalya's talent on being a valet for Great Khali and being jobbed out to AJ


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ is a slut and has sucked dick backstage to get this top spot her ex boyfriend Trent Barreta said on twitter she was just a nerd backstage that nobody liked then all of sudden she got the push doesnt take a geuius to work out how that happened
> 
> Also why the fuck is Natalya jobbing to AJ??? Natalya could easily squash that midget girl I cant believe WWE are wasting Natalya's talent on being a valet for Great Khali and being jobbed out to AJ


you're delusional. I'm tired of hearing you call all other divas "sluts" and your idol being a gift from god, when you KNOW and it has been verified by numerous sources that IF ANY DIVA on the roster that was a SLUT it was your precious KK. you're in denial.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ is a slut and has sucked dick backstage to get this top spot her ex boyfriend Trent Barreta said on twitter she was just a nerd backstage that nobody liked then all of sudden she got the push doesnt take a geuius to work out how that happened
> 
> Also why the fuck is Natalya jobbing to AJ??? Natalya could easily squash that midget girl I cant believe WWE are wasting Natalya's talent on being a valet for Great Khali and being jobbed out to AJ


Kelly Kelly fucked the whole roster first the Prime Time Players pulled a train on her then Big Show shoved his whole dick down her throat and she swallowed all his cum then The Shield went to town on her then Mark Henry slaped her with is dick then she quit


----------



## The Chick Magnet (May 16, 2013)

AJ for divas champ baby!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

prodandimitrow said:


> I actually wonder if AJ will manage to surpass Trish and Lita , she is only 26 so she has enough years ahead of her to do so.
> I mean lets faced even tho its a bit farfetched its possible , she has been relevant in the show for over an year now, she has mic skills , has charisma and she is decent in the ring.


Anything is possible.. It's possible for any of the divas to surpass Trish and Lita if WWE wants them to.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I pray the Kaitlyn/AJ match is actually great, because both are actually not bad in the ring.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> LOL. Everyone acting like they never seen it..that's how she beat Naomi in their damn near NXT classic from when she first debuted.


well be real, who the fuck remembers that?


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd (Dec 10, 2012)

That match was horrible. Seen better spots with The Bella Twins and The Funkadactyls.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

On WWE.com they have her mention that she practiced the move on Ziggler many times.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

All night long (on me).


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

RattlesnakeDmnd said:


> That match was horrible. Seen better spots with The Bella Twins and The Funkadactyls.


It was pretty bad, especially considering the talents of the 2 Divas involved. The 6 person commentary team didn't help either.



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> On WWE.com they have her mention that she practiced the move on Ziggler many times.


Haha! Seiously?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> On WWE.com they have her mention that she practiced the move on Ziggler many times.


Your sig is amazing. broken FREAKIN neck!

I love AJ, and like most of the gentlemen on this forum, would do vile things to her.
Most unique diva of all time? Yep. Wait does Chyna count as a diva? I know who i'd rather get octopus stretch'd by. 

Awesome Kong ark2

JYEEZUS


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> LOL. Everyone acting like they never seen it..that's how she beat Naomi in their damn near NXT classic from when she first debuted.


Yeah, but who watches NXT?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> On WWE.com they have her mention that she practiced the move on Ziggler many times.


:cena5


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

THE OCTOPUS THE OCTOPUS THE OCTOPUS THE OCTOPUS THE OCTOPUS THE OCTOPUS TAP OUT TAP OUT!!!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Jacare said:


> Yeah, but who watches NXT?


Anyone with sense.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I looked through the thread and didn't see a gif so I quickly whipped one up. I apologise if it's shoddy; I'm new to making gifs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

13 pages on this? :kobe


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The move wasn't even that great. Can't believe this thread is still alive.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dirk Diggler said:


> I looked through the thread and didn't see a gif so I quickly whipped one up. I apologise if it's shoddy; I'm new to making gifs.


You've missed he part where Nattie taps dat ass.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

floyd2386 said:


> Haha! Seiously?


As AJ stands ready for her inevitable future Divas Championship confrontation with Kaitlyn, so too does her “Ziggy” impatiently await his return to the ring after being sidelined with a concussion. Due to Ziggler’s condition, the femme fatale might have to go a little easier on The Showoff during their couples training sessions.

“I’m just going to say that I’ve perfected the Black Widow on him,” AJ said slyly. “I won’t tell you any more information on how that happened, but it was fun.”



Jimshine said:


> Your sig is amazing. broken FREAKIN neck!
> 
> I love AJ, and like most of the gentlemen on this forum, would do vile things to her.
> Most unique diva of all time? Yep. Wait does Chyna count as a diva? I know who i'd rather get octopus stretch'd by.
> ...


THere's a bunch of other ones that I found but this one was my favourite.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dirk Diggler said:


> I looked through the thread and didn't see a gif so I quickly whipped one up. I apologise if it's shoddy; I'm new to making gifs.


AJ botched that move


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Dirk Diggler said:


> I looked through the thread and didn't see a gif so I quickly whipped one up. I apologise if it's shoddy; I'm new to making gifs.


She needs to keep practicing. She isn't doing the hold correctly.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Dirk Diggler said:


> I looked through the thread and didn't see a gif so I quickly whipped one up. I apologise if it's shoddy; I'm new to making gifs.


There's a better gif in the funny pictures thread, try the last few pages


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> She needs to keep practicing. She isn't doing the hold correctly.


Yeah exactly if AJ did more training instead of fucking guys backstage then maybe she wouldnt botch her finisher


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan is owning this hoe.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah exactly if AJ did more training instead of fucking guys backstage then maybe she wouldnt botch her finisher


She picked up some bad habits from Double K before she left. unk2 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah exactly if AJ did more training instead of fucking guys backstage then maybe she wouldnt botch her finisher








She should stop fucking guys backstage and just come fuck me in my bed, or let me fuck her.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah exactly if AJ did more training instead of fucking guys backstage then maybe she wouldnt botch her finisher


If you would pull your head out of your ass you'd realize that's not the same move as the one she did on NXT. Look up octopus hold genius.

How ironic you mention AJ doing more training instead of fucking guys backstage. If your slutty Kelly wouldn't have spent all of her time guzzling cum backstage she'd realize rollups aren't finishers.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> She needs to keep practicing. She isn't doing the hold correctly.


Yes she is. She's doing a variation of it. There is more than one way to do the move. It's not only wrapping both legs around the opponents head. You can also, hook a leg over the opponent's opposite leg much like she did.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah exactly if AJ did more training instead of fucking guys backstage then maybe she wouldnt botch her finisher


That zombie in your sig has fucked every wrestler from every era and every promotion.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*People are still getting trolled by KKF. fpalm You people will never learn.*


----------



## iWrestle (Jan 24, 2013)

Gunner14 said:


> not really its very easy for my arm to be pulled upwards and backwards. dunno about you you might have funny arms but ive got alot of freedom to move my arms such is the awesomeness of ball and socket joints.


I thought the point of a submission hold was that you don't have the freedom to move your limbs freely. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Dexter Morgan said:


> A whole thread about one submission hold is pretty ridiculous. All she did was put her leg over Natties head, jesus what an amazing move.


It's one more than John Cena has.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah exactly if AJ did more training instead of fucking guys backstage then maybe she wouldnt botch her finisher


:busta

Oh you.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> It's one more than John Cena has.


Never mind that "she put her leg somewhere totally easy I could do that". I'd like to see the average wrestling fan attempt that move.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

As Michael Cole said on NXT..

THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! 

:cole3


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> As Michael Cole said on NXT..
> 
> THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS! THE OCTOPUS!
> 
> :cole3


You know it has to be good when Cole totally broke his character at the time and marked the fuck out.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

floyd2386 said:


> You know it has to be good when Cole totally broke his character at the time and marked the fuck out.


Goes to show you he's a female rasslin mark. :cole3

The burying of the divas when he was a heel was all lies! :cole3


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

So is the myth that AJ Lee can't wrassle _finally_ gone the way of Big Foot and Santa Claus?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

floyd2386 said:


> You know it has to be good when Cole totally broke his character at the time and marked the fuck out.


Pretty sure his character at that point was to be an annoying troll and he definitely succeeded in that segment.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah exactly if AJ did more training instead of fucking guys backstage then maybe she wouldnt botch her finisher


Calls AJ a slut,is a Kelly Kelly fan :hayden3

Also its funny you shoud talk about botching finishers when Kelly Kelly's finisher was a roll up and she actually managed to botch it a few times


----------



## mat2013 (Feb 24, 2013)

I was beyond excited to see that she brought it back! So happy!:clap


----------



## mat2013 (Feb 24, 2013)

floyd2386 said:


> You know it has to be good when Cole totally broke his character at the time and marked the fuck out.


Yes! I was taken aback by his marking out haha!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

nikola123 said:


> Calls AJ a slut,is a Kelly Kelly fan :hayden3
> 
> Also its funny you shoud talk about botching finishers when Kelly Kelly's finisher was a roll up and she actually managed to botch it a few times


Kelly Kelly's finisher was the K2 see link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzKAqP1X-Y4


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly's finisher was the K2 see link
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzKAqP1X-Y4


She totally botched it.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly's finisher was the K2 see link
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzKAqP1X-Y4


I can see why you're familiar with how a botch move would look like.


----------

